
  Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer’s Full Memo to the Troops About New Reorg - markbao
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20080723/microsoft-ceo-steve-ballmers-full-memo-to-the-troops-about-new-reorg/
======
brandonkm
The arrogance/cockiness/delusion levels throughout this memo are off the
charts. Worth reading for the description of google as a "white page with 10
blue links" quote alone.

